# [ANSWERED] How to put designs on the custom design sign?



## Freya (Jun 16, 2014)

So I was able to put down a custom design sign in my town, but when I clicked on it to choose a design all of my designs were shadowed out and I was unable to choose any of them. What do I have to do so that I can use those designs?


----------



## Ras (Jun 16, 2014)

You can only use your own designs. If you got the design from a QR code, it won't work. There is a website you can use to remove the data from a design so the game thinks you made it, but i couldn't make it work. Maybe someone can post the link.

BTW, Freya is the greatest. <3


----------



## mousehole (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.thulinma.com/acnl/

I use this page. 
step one: draw a line - anything doesn't matter - and make a qr from the sewing machine. 
step two: save your qr in your picture folder
step three: where it says Load ACNL file or QR-image: browse and upload your image
step four: The creator and unique qr code will change, press copy it. 
step five: upload the qr code you want to paste on your sign
step six: hit paste creator to put your unique code on it.\
step seven: upload to your ds via sewing machine.


----------



## Freya (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks so much, both of you! I got it working  Shame that they didn't make this easier, I thought the whole point of QR codes was to use and share designs. This is hardly that!


----------



## Ras (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm going to try mousehole's link myself. I put some custom designs on a sign but wasn't smart enough to have Mabel save them, so I can't edit my own work. That link should help me out.


----------

